# SW TWC advice needed



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all

I just got my 1st ever TWC unit and TW Lord 

Can you advice me on how to equip them.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

1 x Storm Shield
1 x Thunder Hammer
1 x Power Fist
1 x Frost Blade or Wolf Claw

Wound allocation whilst still being hitty.

Thunderwolf Lord, I'd for for:
Runic Armour
Storm Shield
Thunder Hammer
Saga of the Warrior Born
Wolftooth Necklace

Kills whatever you put in front of it.

Midnight


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> 1 x Storm Shield
> 1 x Thunder Hammer
> 1 x Power Fist
> 1 x Frost Blade or Wolf Claw


You can't do that, "one thunderwolf rider may replace his....", only 1

I'd just take 3-5 shields and a thunder hammer/power fist
Then a lord with frost blade, shield, runic and warrior born


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I run mine as follows:

Lord: Runic Armor, TWM, TH, SS, SotB, 2 Fen. Wolves 

TWC1 TH/SS
TWC2 SS/MB
TWC3 SS

Comes out to 275 for the Lord and 275 for the 3man TWC. Pricey but the unit soaks up insane amounts of damage.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry, been a while since I looked through the Space Wolf book.

I'd go with Scosfield on this one, use them as a tank/sponge unit.

Midnight


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Bah meant FB/SS on the lord, sorry about that.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't think your the only one, I always see people all over the net posting TWC filled with exotic mixtures of weapons, but not being a member of many I just ignore them and let them get on with it.

Unfortunately TWC only have rending, and that's pretty pants for wolf guard on wolves who suddenly lose a page long wargear list........


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, they do get Strength 10 Thunder Hammers in return.

Midnight


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

1 str10 thunder hammer, that's nice, but not great.

TWC NEED character's joining them unfortunately, once they hit infantry they get bogged down easily, and I'd hate to waste nice models only hunting tanks with a hammer, its boring and repetitive

I just wish they were wolf guard, not pretend wolf guard, if you could give them all shield and frost blade, it would cost allot, but Jesus when it hits.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

theyre what? 5 attacks on the charge iirc? maybe 6? been a long time. but 15-18 s5 rending attacks and 9 t5 wounds with a 3+ is bad? throw in a 19"-24" charge, immune to hidden pfost/melta instagib and a 3++ with a s10 thammer or reroll to wound power weapon and your coasting.

thats bad?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I call my TWC the Wolf Lord Taxi, they do the job excellently. The local crowd love big bulky backfield gunlines, the TWC/Wolflord loves to eat them.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Vaz said:


> theyre what? 5 attacks on the charge iirc? maybe 6? been a long time. but 15-18 s5 rending attacks and 9 t5 wounds with a 3+ is bad? throw in a 19"-24" charge, immune to hidden pfost/melta instagib and a 3++ with a s10 thammer or reroll to wound power weapon and your coasting.
> 
> thats bad?


If you have 3 wolves charge a unit of marines (thats all you will ever fight) and assuming you have shields.
15 attacks
7.5 will hit, so we will say 8
6's to rend means an average 1-2 tends as part of around 5 wounds I think
So that's about 3-4 kills, maybe 5 at most
Those 5 kills cost you 240pts before hammers, before having any more, before adding a character.

They aren't great alone, there now stuck in combat, to either be charged, or maybe even fail to kill the last 5 in your opponents turn, which if they don't and they pass a LD you have to kill them in yours and then you get shot.

Heck if that hits a 20 unit of chaos, or large daemons, big mobs of orks or nids, or heck a constantly rebuilding unit of necrons, you have waisted points.

But the models are nice, so it don't matter.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

10 rending attacks on the charge then 5 str 10 hammer hits is the way I play it. This is after the 6 str 6 FB attacks on ini 5. I would say on average I end up eating the unit I attacked on the other players turn. Then its my turn again and wheee more stuff to charge. The whole unit makes a decent meat grinder/ bullet sponge that allows the rest of my army to move around and whittle stuff away. For 550 points it's cheaper and more durable than a raider full of scaries.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

True, but you are relying on the character in the end, who will kill 3-4 alone no issue and with one hammer the 3 wolves can then kill 4 and with the hammer killing 2 your getting 6 average, so a 9-10 average is now much better, in fact you want only 9 and hope the last passes his ld, but probably won't.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

::shrugs:: counterattack for the win


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

scscofield said:


> ::shrugs:: counterattack for the win


Not gonna help if your standing around after killing a 10 man squad and the enemy army has every gun pointing at your unit.

Your can't counter attack a lascannon to the face.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

you can. its called toughness 5 and 3++


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Vaz said:


> you can. its called toughness 5 and 3++


So?, 2 lascannons = 1 dead rider, you can fail 3+ invuns.

Or the best way to kill them is just mass saves, you want to win combat in your opponents phase, not yours, but if you don't tske a hero your gonna bog down for possibly 3 phases, if you do you might win instantly.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Why waste your lascannons on TWC? That's what I bring demolisher cannons for.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Why waste your lascannons on TWC? That's what I bring demolisher cannons for.


That could work :biggrin:

But then I think some suggest it is not possible to fail 3+ invun saves.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh you can certainly fail them, but you need an average of 18 wounds (three wounds to take a wound off of one squad member, they're T5 W2 amirite?) with those Lascannons to kill all of the Cavalry when they have Storm Shields. That's near enough.

Midnight


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

but S10 weapons will insta-gib them.

but also its very rare to fail 3+ saves, if you an experienced gamer, as there is something called natural rolling, the more you roll dice, the more likely it is that you will roll high


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Why risk the chance of them passing saves - either get a lovely Vindicare Assassin with Shield-breaker rounds, or just a librarian with Null Zone.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah, but you need to do three Strength 10 wounds to reliably bring down one. I know you can fail the 3+ first time, but on average if you hit a Storm Shield three times it'll block two. As such, hitting it three times is the most reliable way of getting through it. So that's 9 Strength 10 wounds. What can put out 9 Strength 10 wounds on a unit of Thunderwolves before they hit your lines and deliver the Wolf Lord?

Midnight


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

or use a 50 man blob of guardsmen, FRFSRF at short range, thats 150 shots, 75 hits, 12.6 wounds, 4 unsaved, not hte best strategy but hillarious none-the-less


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

3x 3 Leman Russ Demolishers. :wink:


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> Yeah, but you need to do three Strength 10 wounds to reliably bring down one. I know you can fail the 3+ first time, but on average if you hit a Storm Shield three times it'll block two. As such, hitting it three times is the most reliable way of getting through it. So that's 9 Strength 10 wounds. What can put out 9 Strength 10 wounds on a unit of Thunderwolves before they hit your lines and deliver the Wolf Lord?
> 
> Midnight


a manticore


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you all for help
I also plan to have 2 TWC Lords - if one with FrostWeapon - what should I give to 2nd one?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Exactly the same wargear but add Meltabombs to make them different. Put them both into units of Thunderwolf Cavalry. You now have a double rock list.

Ok, there's more to it than that, but that's the basics.

Midnight


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

be a twat and take 3 wolf lords and twc.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I would run one lord with WC/SS SotWB and the other with TH/SS SotB. I would then run the TWC unit much like I have been. I might swap out the TH on the TWC to a FB if I found the unit was eating what it was assaulting to fast. It would be ideal to enter another round of combat on the other players turn with the SotWB lord loaded up on attacks and the SotB lord there for cleanup.

Also, Sakura, I kinda want them to devote all that time to shooting my unit if it ends up out in the open. They have the durability and multi-wound games to survive it for the most part. If I ran into players that Null Zoned I would worry but then I would play it so they don't get in range of that. Having a whole army shoot at a single unit in a turn leaves the rest of your army unmolested. I had one game where the guy devoted almost 3 full turns of shooting from his gunline to my cav. I took all of 2 wounds from it then was in his backfield. 

Normally I would not have done that but he kept his whole army in the corner shooting at the cav, it let the rest of my army scoot around the board getting on objectives and in position to exploit LoS and firing lanes. If you place something like that unit on the board it can cause tunnel vision in the other player. Hence my multiple comments along the lines of 'bullet sponge'


----------

